# Apple TV ou Mac mini



## yt (2 Décembre 2007)

bonsoir,
pour Noël,on va avoir une télé Full HD (Sony 40W3000)
par la suite je voudrais lui adjoindre un appareil, pour enregistrer des émissions , regarder des photos, ( plus tard peut être regarder des films d'un camécospe HD)

vaut-il mieux un Mac mini ou on peut faire tout ça avec l'Apple TV ?
sur qu'elle prise le raccorder à la télé , prise PC ou prise HDMI ?
les Mac ont-il une sortie HDMI ?
Peut-on espérer voir sortir un Apple TV ou un Mac mini avec un lecteur Bluray en 2008 ?

merci


----------



## unfolding (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

Un petit coup d'oeil sur le site d'Apple aurait répondu à la plupart de tes questions.
Le MacMini n'a pas de prise HDMI.
L'Apple TV ne peut pas enregistrer des emissions. Il ne peut que lire les videos au formats quicktime. Si tu souhaites voir d'autres videos il faudra les convertir.
Donc aucune des deux solutions ne semble convenir parfaitement pour le moment.

Pour ce qui est de l'avenir. Personne ne sait. Mais cela semble très probable, un jour ou l'autre.


----------



## pim (3 Décembre 2007)

unfolding a dit:


> Le MacMini n'a pas de prise HDMI.



Mais il a une prise DVI. En ajoutant un bout de plastique à25  on la transforme en HDMI.

Pour enregistrer il faut faire l'acquisition d'un tuner TV à brancher sur USB, comme ceux que fait Elgato, qui ont ma préférence   (super logiciel EyeTV, design sympa du tuner, etc.)

Sinon pour répondre à ta question Mac mini *ou* Apple TV, je te dirais de remplacer le *ou* par un *et*. Bien entendu si tu ne peux pas te le permettre niveau , je pense que tu as compris que l'Apple TV ne peut pas enregistrer, et qu'un Mac mini fait tout ce que fait un Apple TV (grâce à Frontrow proposé sous Léopard).


----------



## yt (3 Décembre 2007)

merci pour les infos  
donc il vaut mieux un Mac mini et mieux attendre que sorte un Mini avec lecteur bluray 
une petite question quand même 
je croyais que Eye Tv c'était pour regarder la Télé avec un Mac, or là la télé à déjà un tuner TNT comment, l'Eye TV permet-il d'enregistrer les émissions sur le Mac Mini ?


----------



## pim (4 Décembre 2007)

Avec les solutions d'Elgato ou d'autres marques, on regarde la télé sur le Mac... sans téléviseur ! Le programme s'affiche sous Mac OS X, directement dans une fenêtre ou même si l'on veut en plein écran.

L'Eye TV est le logiciel qui pilote le tuner que l'on branche en général sur la prise USB. Ce tuner - qui en général est tout petit, moins de 5 centimètres de long - est lui-même branché sur l'antenne de télévision ordinaire (la minuscule antenne fournie avec ces tuners ne donne rien même à 300 mètres de la tour Eiffel   ).

Le logiciel Eye TV peut aussi enregistrer sur le disque dur. Prévoir de l'ordre de 1 Go par heure de programme. Le gros avantage de l'Eye TV est sa formidable ergonomie : tout est bien plus facile, rapide et pratique qu'avec une télécommande et un vieux magnétoscope à cassette ! On programme un enregistrement par simple clic sur le programme (rapatrié via internet avec un abonnement annuel de 20 ou 30 &#8364; par an, gratuit la première année), Eye TV réveille le Mac ou le sort de veille si il faut. Ensuite on peut très facilement couper les pubs et convertir vers d'autres formats : iPod, Apple TV...

Attention aussi concernant le choix du tuner, certains font TNT, d'autre pas ! Pour info dès janvier prochain il sera interdit de vendre en France un tuner TV (et donc à plus forte raison, un téléviseur) qui ne fasse pas TNT. Et dès 2009 la télé analogique va être supprimée, les six chaînes en questions étant déjà pour cinq d'entre elles sur la TNT. Donc acheter un tuner dépourvu de TNT, c'est devoir ré-équiper à très court terme.

Donc en fait tu l'auras compris, mon mac me permet de "préparer" tous un tas de contenus (émissions de télévision, PodCasts, DivX, morceaux achetés sur l'iTunes Music Store), contenus que je regarde ensuite sur l'Apple TV branché à un grand écran, tranquillement depuis mon salon, sans avoir à allumer le Mac. Mais tout cela est aussi possible avec un Mac mini, ou même un portable ou un iMac (ces deux dernières machines ayant l'avantage d'avoir un écran intégré).


----------



## fpoil (4 Décembre 2007)

Un mac mini sera toujours plus souple et plus évolutif qu'un appletv...

Depuis la sortie de leopard, avec la fonction de partage d'écran, c'est devenu un jeu d'enfant de prendre la main à distance depuis un autre mac, donc renforce les possibilités de mettre un mini en médiacenter sous une TV.

Le mini, et encore plus pour les derniers core 2 duo, encaissent la HD sans broncher, que ce soit en 720p ou 1080p, encapsulés dans des .mkv par exemple (merci VLC)

Des rumeurs (relayées par Macge)  font état de la possible sortie d'une appletv avec tuner et possibilité d'enregistrer : à voir, surtout que les normes TNT n'étant pas les mêmes cela voudrait dire une appletv pour l'europe et une pour les US...

L'arrivée sur les macs d'un lecteur blueray se fera tôt ou tard, malheureusement, amha le mac mini en sera, s'il l'est, équipé en dernier ....

Sinon, un ipodtouch ou un iphone + remotebuddy = la télécommande tactile pour mac la plus sexy et la plus fun et la plus efficace que je connaisse   (hors appleremote encore que)


----------



## yt (4 Décembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Avec les solutions d'Elgato ou d'autres marques, on regarde la télé sur le Mac... sans téléviseur ! Le programme s'affiche sous Mac OS X, directement dans une fenêtre ou même si l'on veut en plein écran.
> 
> L'Eye TV est le logiciel qui pilote le tuner que l'on branche en général sur la prise USB. Ce tuner - qui en général est tout petit, moins de 5 centimètres de long - est lui-même branché sur l'antenne de télévision ordinaire (la minuscule antenne fournie avec ces tuners ne donne rien même à 300 mètres de la tour Eiffel   ).
> 
> ...



merci pour cette réponse bien détaillé 

mais juste une chose, ce que je recherche ce n'est pas de regarder la télé à partir du Mac
la télé a déjà un tuner TNT , le Mac mini il servira juste de disque dur externe pour enregistrer des émissions ( plus éventuellement pour regarder des photos ou vidéo sur la télé)

je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi j'ai besoin d'un Eye TV, qui est un tuner TNT alors qu'il est déjà présent sur la télé ?
le tuner de la télé ne permet pas  de transférer l'émission à enregistrer sue le Mac simplement avec un logiciel particulier ?
excusez moi j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre le principe de tout ça


----------



## fpoil (5 Décembre 2007)

oui mais tu fais comment pour entrer le signal TNT dans ton mac?  

Il n'y a pas d'entrée video sur un mac mini ni sur aucun autre...

donc il te faut une carte d'acquisition video et un logiciel pour gérer cette carte : en fait Eyetv n'est pas un tuner TNT, Eyetv est le logiciel qui gère les clés elgato (ou autre comme terratec etc)  qui elles peuvent être des tuners TNT.

Va voir sur le site d'Elgato, dans ton cas pas besoin de tuner TNT mais ta clé doit accepter un signal video en entrée pour faire de la capture (eye tv 250, 250 plus, hybrid)

cependant tu ne pourras pas jouir du guide de programme intégré qui permet de programmer des enregistrements à l'avance en fonction des programmes TV puisqu'il faut alors que le clé soit connectée directement à une antenne (TNT ou analogique)


----------

